# [SOLVED] Horizontal Lines on Monitor



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,

My monitor has recently started displaying horizontal lines. I just restarted the PC when this happened and it was fine for a while until it happened again. Now they're there right from startup.

I've had an issue with my NIVIDA graphics card for a while in that I think it might not be supported on Windows 7. Whatever the case, I've had the yellow exclamation mark next to it on Device Manager. However, I've had this mark for months now without any lines. When I went to check Device Manager for this issue I also had an exclamation mark beside the Teredo Tunnelling Pseudo Interface in the Network Adapters section.

From a few google searches I was advised to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8UdZ0PZm6Q and now the Teredo Tunnelling Pseudo Interface has completely disappeared from my Device Manager but no improvement on my screen.

I plugged my monitor into a different machine and it worked perfectly so I'm guessing I have an issue with my ports.

Apologies if this is the wrong section but I'm not sure what hardware is at fault.

Thanks,

Shane.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Just an FYI, any YouTube video that shows text in a Notepad on telling you to do something should be screaming Danger! Stay away!

Make and model number of the GPU? Make and model number of the PSU?


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Ok, thanks. I'll go back and reverse it only I don't recall the original value.

My GPU is a NIVIDIA GeForce 8800GT and my PSU is HX520W.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Hi You might give this a try. 
NVIDIA Driver Downloads - Automatically Detect NVIDIA Products


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*



Shano78 said:


> Ok, thanks. I'll go back and reverse it only I don't recall the original value.
> 
> My GPU is a NIVIDIA GeForce 8800GT and my PSU is HX520W.


More than enough power. Do you have onboard graphics with the motherboard? Meaning, remove the GPU and see if video via the motherboard works.


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*



donetao said:


> Hi You might give this a try.
> NVIDIA Driver Downloads - Automatically Detect NVIDIA Products


I tried this and it keeps telling me that I need the latest version of Java, which I have.


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> More than enough power. Do you have onboard graphics with the motherboard? Meaning, remove the GPU and see if video via the motherboard works.


I disabled my graphics card on Device Manager (rather than actually removing the card) and I get the same results.

By the way, although my profile says I have XP, I actually have Windows 7 now.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Hi Shano! This link will tell you if you have the latest version of Java!!
Verify Java Version


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*



donetao said:


> Hi Shano! This link will tell you if you have the latest version of Java!!
> Verify Java Version


Thanks Donetao but I already verified that I had the latest version but the Nividia search still requested that I upgrade.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Your welcome! Do you see this when you use the link??
Version 8- update 40


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*



donetao said:


> Your welcome! Do you see this when you use the link??
> Version 8- update 40


Hi Donetao. I've got the Java upgrade to work and the Nividia Auto Check is bringing up a Driver 341.44 which I've downloaded. There has no been change to my monitor. When I restart and repeat the process, the check tells me to download the same driver again despite me having installed it.

When I go to Device Manager and check for driver updates it tells me that I'm up to date but it had been telling me that before I ran the check.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Hi Shano! If I understand you correctly, you get the same results with the on board graphics. I guess it's time to try a different monitor. I hook my old Toshiba up to my TV with a HDMI cord. That works great. The cable is a little expensive(30$) If you have a wireless router, Google Chrome has a wireless Toggle. I haven't tried it yet.
I really don't have any more suggestions. Sounds like your monitor may be bad!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

I think you missed this from the OP's first post.

I plugged my monitor into a different machine and it worked perfectly so I'm guessing I have an issue with my ports.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

I sure did miss that Joe. I guess I better read better. I didn't read past the video. I'll blame old age!!
My Bad! What's the fix for this problem???


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*



joeten said:


> I think you missed this from the OP's first post.
> 
> I plugged my monitor into a different machine and it worked perfectly so I'm guessing I have an issue with my ports.


Anyone got a quicker solution?:wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Hi Shano78 :wave:

How old is the PC? Also, is there any dust build-up on the graphics-card fan-blades or heatsink fins/vanes? I'm thinking that overheating might be the cause, I've suffered the same in the past with NVidia GeForce cards.

You'll need to physically remove the card to check, then peer through the end grille on the cover to check the heatsink-vanes. 

If dust is visible, a can of compressed-air (with the long nozzle) will blast the dust out. When cleaning the fan-blades, use a finger or something to prevent the fan-blades spinning.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

I find a straw quite good as you can bend it to fit both sides.


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*



WereBo said:


> Hi Shano78 :wave:
> 
> How old is the PC? Also, is there any dust build-up on the graphics-card fan-blades or heatsink fins/vanes? I'm thinking that overheating might be the cause, I've suffered the same in the past with NVidia GeForce cards.
> 
> ...


Funny, I was just discussing the age of the PC and I reckon it could be about eight years old. There's plenty of dust inside the tower generally. I'll have a go at that and see how I get on. I'm going to plug in a newer monitor tomorrow and I expect to see similar problems.

Thanks to all for your replies. I will return with the next thrilling chapter when you least expect it:thumb:


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Hi all. I removed the graphics card and it was indeed full of dust. However after cleaning out as much as I could there's been no improvement. I haven't taken a can of air to it yet but I got a lot out. Anybody got any other ideas?


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Something else that just occurred to me, and I may be way off here, when I disable my graphics card in Device Manager I still have the same issue. Would this suggest that it's not a problem with the graphics card?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Try ( if you have onboard/ built in graphics) with no card, Not just disabled but removed.


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*



joeten said:


> Try ( if you have onboard/ built in graphics) with no card, Not just disabled but removed.


Joeton, my monitor connects to the port on my graphics card. There are no other ports. Am I missing something?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

if their is no other post for a monitor hook up besides the video card you do not have onboard graphics. could you list the motherboard make and model. also you said you where going to try another monitor on the computer did you do that? and what was the out come?


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

I have two ports, both of which are on my graphics card. I tried the other monitor and had the same problems so I don't think it can be my monitor. Similarly, I connected my monitor to a different pc and it was fine. My motherboard is ASUS P5K SE


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

If this is it then you might have an issue with the pcie Motherboards | P5K SE | ASUS Global in which case you would need a new board, if you can try a different video card and see if it produces the same issue, it would tell you more.


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Ok, I'll try to get hold of a new card if I can. Thanks.


----------



## Shano78 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Horizontal Lines on Monitor*

Hi all. I plugged my card into another PC with the same results. I've acquired a new card and it's working fine. Thanks for all your assistance.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Great glad found the problem


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As above, great news you got it sorted :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ditto.


----------

